# Quel Macbook Air?



## pumauer (2 Avril 2009)

Voilà. J'hésite depuis un moment à acheter cette machine, n'étant pas sûr de ses performances et ayant entendu des réactions très différentes à son sujet.
On peut trouver à ce jour 4 versions de MBA : les deux modèles de la REV A et les deux modèles de la REV B. J'aimerais simplement savoir laquelle il vaut mieux acheter, sachant que les REV A sont forcément moins chers d'au moins 300 euros, ce qui est loin d'être négligeable.

Voilà mon utilisation : beaucoup de bureautique (Open Office, lecture de fichiers pdf...), Internet bien sûr, musique en ligne (Deezer, Spotify), parfois Zatoo, et Mail.
Evidemment il peut arriver que je fasse tout ça en même temps, notamment quand je suis chez moi (sauf télé et musique ensemble...).

Merci de vos conseils!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

La révision a te suffirait amplement si de plus tu arrives à chopper une version avec un disque SSD ce serait encore meilleur.


----------



## pumauer (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> La révision a te suffirait amplement si de plus tu arrives à chopper une version avec un disque SSD ce serait encore meilleur.



Avec tout ce qu'on entend sur la lenteur et la chauffe, ça m'étonne un peu, mais bon. Par contre ce qui revient souvent c'est la préférence au ssd.
En SSD, y a une possibilité d'en avoir un pour 1400 euros. Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne affaire, mais c'est toujours moins cher que 1700...
En même temps, 64 Go, c'est vraiment pas beaucoup...


----------



## Flibust007 (2 Avril 2009)

Perso, quel que soit le prix, je m'écarterais de cet appareil.
Il n'est que beau et original.
Il est nettement sous équipé et n'a pas rencontré le succès escompté.
Trois de mes proches en possèdent et ont regretté leur achat assez rapidement.
Si tu es déçu et que tu veux le revendre, tu en obtiendras des cacahuètes.
Un macbook unibody avec écran de même taille me paraît plus judicieux.
Dans ces zones de prix il faut faire fi de l'engouement.
Moi, ce que j'en dis ...


----------



## pumauer (2 Avril 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Perso, quel que soit le prix, je m'écarterais de cet appareil.
> Il n'est que beau et original.
> Il est nettement sous équipé et n'a pas rencontré le succès escompté.
> Trois de mes proches en possèdent et ont regretté leur achat assez rapidement.
> ...



Ben ouais, c'est bien pour ça que je me tâte depuis pas mal de temps...Cela dit, le sous-équipement ne me gêne pas. Je n'utilise que très peu les prises usb (même sur les autres portables, je n'en utilise qu'une), jamais éthernet ni le Firewire, et très peu le lecteur cd/dvd. Evidemment, d'un certain point de vue, le MB unibody est un achat plus judicieux, c'est clair. Sauf pour une chose : le poids. Entre 2 kg et 1,3, il y a toute de même une différence non négligeable si on le transporte souvent, ce qui sera le cas...Personnellement, ce n'est pas une question d'engouement, et je ne le trouve pas spécialement beau. Il a l'air pratique. Si on veut un truc léger, avec Mac Os X dedans, y a pas trop le choix, en fait...


----------



## dhalxav (2 Avril 2009)

Salut Pumauer, j'interviens sur ton fil car j'ai exactement la meme problématique que toi et je pense comme toi.
Je vois sur le refurb un macbook air rev A 64Go SSD et un autre reb B 120 Go 79 &#8364; plus cher.
Entre les 2, je prendrai celui à 79 &#8364; plus cher car la Rev B est plus performante. 
J'ai eu un MB blanc avec 60 GO et j'ai du changer le disk dur car c'était trés short. Il faut tenir compte que le systeme bouffe deja pas mal et que des membres sur le forum conseille de laisser 10 GO de libre pour optimiser les perfs.


----------



## pumauer (2 Avril 2009)

dhalxav a dit:


> Salut Pumauer, j'interviens sur ton fil car j'ai exactement la meme problématique que toi et je pense comme toi.
> Je vois sur le refurb un macbook air rev A 64Go SSD et un autre reb B 120 Go 79  plus cher.
> Entre les 2, je prendrai celui à 79  plus cher car la Rev B est plus performante.
> J'ai eu un MB blanc avec 60 GO et j'ai du changer le disk dur car c'était trés short. Il faut tenir compte que le systeme bouffe deja pas mal et que des membres sur le forum conseille de laisser 10 GO de libre pour optimiser les perfs.



Salut à toi! Ça fait un moment que je tourne autour de ces MBA sur le refurb (et ailleurs). J'ai failli prendre le REV à 120 Go pas plus tard que cette nuit...J'ai fait marche arrière juste avant le clic fatal...
C'est clair que 64 ou 80 Go c'est assez limite. En somme, le 80 Go RevA d'après ce qu'on entend n'est pas très performant, le 64 Go RevB c'est trop limite en stockage. C'est sûr que tout est bien fait pour qu'on s'oriente vers les nouveaux modèles. Bon, le refurb en même temps, bof. Donc je ne sais toujours pas. L'acheter neuf, gloups...Et plus de réduction à la Fnac, fais ch...
Je vais finir par laisser tomber.


----------



## dhalxav (2 Avril 2009)

Ma question va te paraitre stupide mais c'était quoi les offres de la FNAC?
Je pense sincerement si tu pars sur un rev B le disque non SSD est bien car en SATA 
pour un rev A le SSD est mieux mais Pascal TTH dit que ce n'est pas la mort non plus.
S'il y avait encore les MBA du refurb 80Go à 949 &#8364;, je crois que ca me démangerait très fort.
Après quitte à mettre plus cher pour avoir un rev B, je prends direct le 120 Go car les tests faits sur les rev B indiquent bien que le gain des SSD n'est plus aussi convainquants que pour les revA


----------



## pumauer (2 Avril 2009)

dhalxav a dit:


> Ma question va te paraitre stupide mais c'était quoi les offres de la FNAC?
> Je pense sincerement si tu pars sur un rev B le disque non SSD est bien car en SATA
> pour un rev A le SSD est mieux mais Pascal TTH dit que ce n'est pas la mort non plus.
> S'il y avait encore les MBA du refurb 80Go à 949 , je crois que ca me démangerait très fort.
> Après quitte à mettre plus cher pour avoir un rev B, je prends direct le 120 Go car les tests faits sur les rev B indiquent bien que le gain des SSD n'est plus aussi convainquants que pour les revA



La fnac faisait des remises adhérents de 5%, ce qui etait pas mal...pour le reste je ne suis toujours pas décidé...


----------



## dhalxav (2 Avril 2009)

Si des possesseurs heureux de MBA pouvez nous aider à nous convaincre d'acheter le un MBA malgré un prix avoisiant les 1500 &#8364; pour une revB ce serait cool.
Question: quelle est l'autonomie moyenne quand vous faites juste du surf/email et deux trois conneries.
@pumauer=> t'ai envoyé un Message privé


----------



## overlooser (2 Avril 2009)

J'ai possédé un Rev A 1,6 Ghz et disque dur 80go  et j'en ai été très déçu des performances. Lent, trop lent et carte graphique très mauvaise.

Je l'ai revendu pour acheté un macbook unibody 2,4 Ghz avec 4 go de ram.

Il allait nickel, mais pour l'utilisation que j'en avais (seconde machine pour surfer, un peu de photo et de bureautique), je le trouvais trop encombrant. (j'avais déjà trop prise l'habitude du mba)

La taille du macbook air me manquait.

Et là par miracle sur le refurb suisse un Rev B, 1,86 Ghz avec SSD 128 pour env. 1300 euros.

J'ai sauté dessus et  revendu le macbook.

Je l'ai reçu en parfait état (1 cycle de charge) et il tourne très très bien, rien avoir avec le Rev A qui étant lent (même au démarage).

Bref, si vous avez l'occasion prenez un rev B rien que pour la carte graphique.

Mais en général, n'importe quel macbook air est un vrai régal à transporter et à montrer ;o)


----------



## dhalxav (2 Avril 2009)

Merci overlooser pour ton témoignage très interessant car tu dois être un des rares membres à avoir posseder un revA et B être passé entre temps par un MBU

Maintenant je ne pense pas trouver demain sur le refurb une telle offre telle que la tienne.

Si j'en crois quelque test, le disque dur de la rev B n'est pas si pénalisant que ca donc pas de SSD n'est pas un probleme

Bon je vais voir cette nuit


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Le disque dur est de la révision est b est véloce .


----------



## overlooser (2 Avril 2009)

y en a actuellement sur le refurb suisse mais en 120go pour 1300 euro ou 2049 chf

http://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/FB543SM/A?mco=MjE0NDk5Mw


----------



## dhalxav (2 Avril 2009)

Je suis en francais je le droit d'acheter sur le refurb suisse?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Non seulement sur le français.


----------



## dhalxav (2 Avril 2009)

Je crois que je vais craquer, je pars de ce pas sur le refurb avec ma carte bleue

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------

Je viens de cracker, livraison prévue mardi
je vous tiens au courant


----------



## jmG60 (2 Avril 2009)

Félicitations


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Dans ces zones de prix il faut faire fi de l'engouement.


Je pensais que pour choisir un ordinateur il fallait surtout _cerner_ ses besoins; parce que si c'est que le prix qui compte, autant passer sur Linux, non ?

J'ai un MBA depuis 2 jours... à côté de mes autres Mac (MBP, MB, iMac et Mac Pro) et je ne lui reproche rien du tout. Sauf l'absence d'Ethernet. 
En fait, il est pas loin de devenir ma machine favorite.  Et encore c'est un "ancien" modèle 1.8Ghz avec seulement 64G de SSD et une carte graphique "obsolète" 

C'est clair qu'acheter un MBA comme machine principale ce serait... audacieux. mais comme machine portable (ça tombe bien, c'est ce qu'il est ), il est plutôt pas mal.
Et pourtant, certains ici se souviendront de ma déception le jour où Apple l'avait dévoilé


----------



## pumauer (2 Avril 2009)

dhalxav a dit:


> Je crois que je vais craquer, je pars de ce pas sur le refurb avec ma carte bleue
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------
> 
> ...



Bon ben félicitations! J'en suis pas encore là...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

David_b a dit:


> C'est clair qu'acheter un MBA comme machine principale ce serait... audacieux.



Audacieux si on ne connaît pas ses besoins, pour moi c'est la machine idéale.

Elle fait tourner tous mes logiciels sans sourciller même Photoshop.


----------



## dhalxav (3 Avril 2009)

Corentin, peux tu me dire quelle version de MBA tu as


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2009)

Je viens à mon rajouter mon petit grain de sel.
J'ai monté une société informatique il y a 1 an 1/2, je dépanne du mac comme du PC, mais il est vrai que dans le coin ou je suis, il n'y a pas grand monde qui s'occupe du mac... De plus je revends un logiciel médical pour mac.

J'ai eu 4 machines portables en 1 an et demi !!
je bosse sur un imac alu 20" au bureau, j'ai donc besoin d'un portable à coté.

Première machine : ibook G4 12" ! ma machine perso, quand on débute on fait avec les moyens du bord !
deuxieme : Macbook blanc C2D 2Ghz, avec un 250Go de DD à 7200tr/m
troisième : MacBook Alu C2D 2Ghz
quatrième : MacBookAir rev B 1.6 120 Go de disque.

sans hésiter la meilleure machine pour mon usage : le macbook Air ! 
Le poids qu'il fait est un atout incomparable, je n'ai pas besoin de lecteur optique, prise USB... il se fait vraiment oublier...

J'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai eu 2 autres ordi : des ultra portables PC... un eeePC (XP) et un Dell (qui tournait sous OSX...)
Machine à oublier rapidement, la taille de l'ecran est un handicap majeur... et puis j'ai toujours l'impression d'avoir un un jouet en plastoc...

Il y a autre qui compte c'est l'apparence ! et sortir un macbook Air devant un client, de suite ça fait parler...

Pour en revenir au sujet, je n'ai pas voulu prendre un macbook air à sa sortie à cause du GMA et de la connectique PATA du DD...

Mais après de toute façon, tout dépend de son usage...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

dhalxav a dit:


> Corentin, peux tu me dire quelle version de MBA tu as



Révision B avec disque dur.

Bien ton message Zyrol .


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Révision B avec disque dur.
> 
> Bien ton message Zyrol .



Merci. 

Je viens par curiosité de lancer TomRaider Annivesary, la démo... et bien il n'y pas à dire il s'en sort plutot tres bien !!!

En 1280x800 voici ce que ça donne :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Ça chauffe pas trop ?


----------



## dhalxav (3 Avril 2009)

@zyrol et corentin. comme vous avez tous les deux des rev B avec disque dur comme celui que je recois mardi. Pouvez vous me rassurer sur les ventilos car un membre disait que ca "ronflait fort" 
Que pensez vous de vos ventilos?
@zyrol => quel autre jeux as tu fait tourner sur ton air?


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2009)

C'etait juste un test, comme ça, j'ai pas joué plus de 5 minutes !!! 
Donc ça n'a pas eu le temps de chauffer...

Pour ce qui est des ventilos, pour l'instant tu me dirais qu'il n'y en a pas, je te croirais !!!

Le seul bémol que je mets, c'est parfois le lancement d'applis est un peu longue (enfin c'est relatif!), le DD à 4200tr/m se fait sentir.

Mais globalement ça tourne quand même tres bien !
Je me rends compte de la différence quand je passe sans arret de mon imac au macbookAir.... forcement...

Quand je n'utilise que le Air j'oublie vite ce petit temps de latence.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

dhalxav a dit:


> @zyrol et corentin. comme vous avez tous les deux des rev B avec disque dur comme celui que je recois mardi. Pouvez vous me rassurer sur les ventilos car un membre disait que ca "ronflait fort"



Les ventilateurs se mettent en route chez moi seulement quand je vais sur des sites avec du flash mais ça c'est pour tous les macs.
Vu qu'Adobe n'a pas optimisé le lecteur pour Mac OS X, d'ailleurs des rumeurs annoncent une amélioration à ce sujet pour le 10.5.7 mais il faut attendre.


----------



## dhalxav (3 Avril 2009)

[mode HS on] Corentin, j'ai vu ta housse, elle est pas mal du tout, il y a la place pour mettre le chargeur? Quel prix et ou l'acheter [mode HS off]


----------



## pumauer (3 Avril 2009)

dhalxav a dit:


> [mode HS on] Corentin, j'ai vu ta housse, elle est pas mal du tout, il y a la place pour mettre le chargeur? Quel prix et ou l'acheter [mode HS off]



Salut! Je viens de voir que tu m'avais envoyé un message privé hier. J'avais pas vu...Bon, de toute façon, l'affaire est réglée, du moins en ce qui te concerne, vu que t'as craqué! Tu as sans doute bien fait. Il faut espérer en tout cas. Pour ma part, je ne sais pas encore. Y en a toujours sur le refurb au même prix, donc je vais voir ça...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

dhalxav a dit:


> [mode HS on] Corentin, j'ai vu ta housse, elle est pas mal du tout, il y a la place pour mettre le chargeur? Quel prix et ou l'acheter [mode HS off]



Pas de place pour le chargeur, c'est une housse qui épouse juste le MBA.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les ventilateurs se mettent en route chez moi seulement quand je vais sur des sites avec du flash mais ça c'est pour tous les macs.
> Vu qu'Adobe n'a pas optimisé le lecteur pour Mac OS X, d'ailleurs des rumeurs annoncent une amélioration à ce sujet pour le 10.5.7 mais il faut attendre.



C'est pareil pour tous les ordinateurs porrtables, même sous Windows ! Flash, c'est un truc pourri de chez pourri. Mon T61p avec un Core 2 Duo 2,50 GHz et même mon MABu 2,66 GHz ont le CPU qui mouline ferme quand il y a du flash.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Sérieux ? Je pensais que c'était que sous OS X.

Quand vont-ils nous mettre un truc buvable ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Avril 2009)

Je n'en sais rien. Mais je peux ajouter que c'est pourri aussi sous Linux...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Ça c'est encore plus "normal" je dirais ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Avril 2009)

Pour moi aussi. Mais c'est juste pour dire que quelque soit l'OS, on est face au médiocre...


----------



## corloane (8 Avril 2009)

Juste une question, le refurb est bien tentant aujourd'hui et démange le porte monnaie  Si je vous suis bien la rev B à disque dur est moins lente que la rev A et permet d'avoir une carte graphique meilleure pour un peu plus de sous que le modèle SSD rev A (en fait c'est lui qui me fait de l'oeil). Par contre j'avais cru lire que dans la rev B avec disque dur on pouvait facilement remplacer celui-ci par un SSD (ce qui n'est pas le cas de la revA). Donc, si vous me suivez , plutôt qu'une revA SSD, une rev B disque dur à faire évoluer dans un an avec un SSD plus gros et pas trop cher... Possible?


----------



## dhalxav (8 Avril 2009)

je te confirme que le revB avec HD 120Go que j'ai depuis hier fonctionne très bien. 
Si tu as l'habitdue de Macbook blanc ou pro, tu ne sera pas déçu quant à sa réactivité. 
Mon MBA boote très bien et pas lentement, les applis se lancent d'une manière très correcte et la copie disque dur externe a disque internet MBA rev B HD 120 m'a même surpris 700Go en 45 secondes.
Pour faire évoluer le Rev B en SSD (je ne pense pas que le SDD vaille tellement le coup, mais cela est avis perso) c'est possible en théorie. Le seul bémol est que le HD ne doit pas dépasser 5 mm et ca pour l'instant ce n'est pas encore trouvable sur le marché.
Enfin un derneir point, j'ai vu un demontage MBA sur Utube...accroches toi !! j'espère que t'es un peu ingénieur car sinon c 'est mort


----------



## corloane (8 Avril 2009)

ok, merci , non pas ingénieur, mais j'avais pensé le confier à une boutique, ils le démontent bien pour changer la batterie...
et quelle solution as-tu pour l'USB, je voudrais savoir si le USB est assez alimenté avec un hub non alimenté sur secteur pour un ipod plus un HDD é,5 pouces type Western Digital passport pour la syncro de la bibliothèque musicale


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

L'USB est du MBA est suralimenté , donc normalement pas de soucis.


----------



## rod75 (10 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

je suis comme un fou depuis quelques semaines car je souhaite acquérir un MBA. Je me suis orienté vers vos discutions et la je me suis aperçu qu'il y a deux versions le rev A et le rev B. Pour ma part, je lorgne sur MBA 1,86Ghz et 64SSD sur le refurb. Mais je crois que c'est un rev A; chose qui m'embête maintenant car vous considérez que rev B est meilleur. Je souhaite l'utiliser comme complément portatif de mon iMac et faire du traitement texte, keynote et internet.
Pourriez-vous me conseiller et m'en dire un peu plus.

PS: mon budget est de 1200euros max et je pense que la mémoire n'est pas un problème car je stock tout sur l'iMac et au pire, je peux prendre un disque dur externe!

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Prend la révision A pour ton usage c'est amplement suffisant, il y a moyen de le trouver à 950  .

La révision B est vraiment géniale surtout pour les problèmes de surchauffe et la 9400 M mais vu ton usage la révision A est la bonne machine (regarde Pascal ).


----------



## corloane (11 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Prend la révision A pour ton usage c'est amplement suffisant, il y a moyen de le trouver à 950  .
> 
> La révision B est vraiment géniale surtout pour les problèmes de surchauffe et la 9400 M mais vu ton usage la révision A est la bonne machine (regarde Pascal ).



Alors la rev B est tentante, surtout si le air est ordi principal (cannecté à un 14 pouces) et à propos de la surchauffe j'en ai assez de voir les fans de mon Macbook s'emballer à la première vidéo de Youtube...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Ça c'est un problème de Flash et de la firme Adobe, tant qu'ils nous pondront pas quelque chose de valable on aura ce problème ...


----------



## corloane (11 Avril 2009)

ça craint vraiment, car ça vaut vraiment pas le coup d'avoir des super machines pour se les faire gacher par de l'Adobe


----------



## jmG60 (11 Avril 2009)

Comme le dit corentin prend le premier modèle , il te suffira amplement. 
Avec la différence de prix , tu a de quoi te prendre une time capsule.

---------- Post added at 15h21 ---------- Previous post was at 14h40 ----------

A propos de time capsule , il y a un endroit sur le site qui explique tout se que l'ont peut faire avec ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Oui ici tout simplement .


----------



## rod75 (12 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Prend la révision A pour ton usage c'est amplement suffisant, il y a moyen de le trouver à 950  .
> 
> La révision B est vraiment géniale surtout pour les problèmes de surchauffe et la 9400 M mais vu ton usage la révision A est la bonne machine (regarde Pascal ).



Merci pour ta réponse Corentin. J'ai juste encore deux questions avant de passer à l'acte.
Pour le problème de surchauffe, j'espère que ce n'est quand même pas énorme pour le rev A. Il y a moyen de faire de la bureautique sans entendre un ventilateur sur le point de décoller!?

950 euros mon graal!! Aurais-tu des pistes autres que celles du refurb et des annonces sur les forums pour le trouver!?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

rod75 a dit:


> 1) Pour le problème de surchauffe, j'espère que ce n'est quand même pas énorme pour le rev A. Il y a moyen de faire de la bureautique sans entendre un ventilateur sur le point de décoller!?
> 
> 2) 950 euros mon graal!! Aurais-tu des pistes autres que celles du refurb et des annonces sur les forums pour le trouver!?



1) Pour de la bureautique non tu n'entendras rien mais il y a des logiciels comme CoolBook pour modifier la fréquence du processeur, la vitesse des ventilateurs.

2) Tu as ça, ebay, le refurb, les sites d'annonces et ici aussi !


----------



## benben67 (15 Avril 2009)

j'apporte mon point de vue : 
j'utilise un MBA 1,86gHz avec 128Go SSD depuis un mois. (acheté neuf 1499  )

Pour une utilisation bureautique , traitement de texte, mail, retouche photo, chat, écoute de musique en ligne, itunes, téléphonie IP, etc. tout ça en même temps la machine se comporte très bien, ne chauffe pas et reste absolument silencieuse. 

Effectivement pour la lecture de vidéos en ligne comme pour un macbook blanc par exemple la ventilation se fait entendre.

Ancien utilisateur d'un macbook blanc donc, pour une utilisation comme sus-citée , aucune différence n'est à remarquer. Peut-être même une amélioration étant donné les performances accrues du disque dur, de la fréquence de la mémoire et du cache, etc.

Je pense que le SSD est indispensable pour deux raisons dans cette machine : les disques 1.8  sont vraiment trop mauvais en performances et le ssd à l'énorme avantage de pouvoir se couper et se relancer de manière imperceptible en économie d'énergie donc aide à une autonomie très bonne de la batterie (4h00 pour 60 cycles)  en plus d'une vélocité surprenante pour qui n'en a jamais utilisé !

à bonne entendeur


----------



## rod75 (16 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

petit post sur le forum pour vous dire que j'ai acheté mon graal aujourd'hui! et ce grâce à aux petites annonces de macgé!

Laissez moi vous faire les présentations: MBA revB, 1,6ghz et 120 Go en DD avec forcément la carte graphique Nvidia. Je suis heureux!! C'est au delà de mes espérances car je souhaitais acquérir un revA ssd 64.
Il a un mois et demi et dispose de l'apple care pendant trois ans! Le pied!!

Premières impressions:-forcément un design de ouf, hyper léger, et pour l'instant pas un bruit! Je  n'ai pas encore entendu son ventilateur.

Il me tarde de le pousser dans ses retranchements pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre!

Je pense que je vais réinstaller OS X pour le façonner à ma manière.

Etant beginner chez mac, je compte sur vous pour m'aider à percer les secrets de cette formidable machine.

Bonne soirée à tous
Rodolphe


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas !

Un article pour gagner de la place sur le disque dur .

Sans oublier OS X Facile et Rhinos-Mac.

Si tu utilises Safari 4, je te conseille de suivre ma méthode par ici.

Voilà je crois que c'est bon .


----------



## dhalxav (17 Avril 2009)

bravo rodolphe, tu as fait la même acquisition que moi il y a dix jours.
Tu vas voir, tu ne seras pas decu, car cette machine est très bien conçue.
Je suis en train de tester la mchine avec des jeux et la première impression est bonne mais j'affinerai mes impressions dans un post ultérieur.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'USB est du MBA est suralimenté , donc normalement pas de soucis.



C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

dhalxav a dit:


> Je suis en train de tester la mchine avec des jeux.



Lesquels ? Ça m'intéresse .


----------



## corloane (17 Avril 2009)

Plus de MBA 1e gen SSD 60go sur le refurb cette semaine


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Avril 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Perso, quel que soit le prix, je m'écarterais de cet appareil.
> Il n'est que beau et original.
> Il est nettement sous équipé et n'a pas rencontré le succès escompté.
> Trois de mes proches en possèdent et ont regretté leur achat assez rapidement.
> ...



tout à fait d'accord, et puis les nouveaux macbook sont vraiment top et beaucoup moins cher, et à part le poids on ne peut pas dire que la différence d'encondrement soit considérable.
A+


----------



## jmG60 (17 Avril 2009)

corloane a dit:


> Plus de MBA 1e gen SSD 60go sur le refurb cette semaine


Tu dois y aller trop tard , car se matin il y en avais a 6 heures .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Avril 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> tout à fait d'accord, et puis les nouveaux macbook sont vraiment top et beaucoup moins cher, et à part le poids on ne peut pas dire que la différence d'encondrement soit considérable.
> A+



Pour ceux qui doivent se déplacer de manière importante, c'est très important, tout gramme gagné se ressent sur la fatigue en fin de journée. Honnêtement je partage les points de vue des personnes qui trouvent le MBA trop limité mais à titre professionnel pour une machine devant être utilisée en mobilité le MBA reste le meilleur compromis :
- l'écran est beau, le clavier est un vrai clavier, et cette machine est suffisamment puissante pour l'essentiel des taches bureautiques.
reste un prix dissuasif, et une autonomie trop limitée.


----------



## rod75 (17 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas !
> 
> Un article pour gagner de la place sur le disque dur .
> 
> ...



Merci à tous!

Deuxième jours et présentation au service! Il a fait l'unanimité! Tout le monde a été impressionné par son look! Et encore, ils n'ont pas tout vu..

COrentin, je m'en vais lire tes liens immédiatement. Et dahlxav, on attend tes impressions avec impatience!

@+


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Moi aussi des copains sont venu chez moi pour souper et ils ont été estomaquer .


----------



## FitzChevalerie (18 Avril 2009)

Moi mon mien va faire ses grands début en public lundi après midi pour un Keynote devant un amphi de 80 personnes sur "L'histoire de l'institution enseignante du premier degré depuis la Révolution Française et l'évolution des écoliers à travers les époques".
Tout un programme, en espérant que le vidéo-projecteur sur place ne me fasse pas de crasse ! 
Cable DVI et VGA dans le sac, adaptateurs OK, chargeur OK, reste plus qu'à bien relire pour pas se vautrer !!!


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Avril 2009)

Un tuyau pour l'ami Fritz:
J'utilisais un macbook pour mes cours sur videoprojecteur: dès que je branchais le videoprojecteur, la résolution du macbook commutait automatiquement sur celle de mon videoprojecteur (800x600) - j'utilise la recopie ecran et prépare mes keynote dans ce format.

Avec le MBA: pas de commutation automatique de la résolution, je me retrouve avec du 1200 x ... affiché tant bien que mal sur mon videopro (il faut changer manuellement la résolution sur le MBA pour retrouver mes 800x600). A savoir pour ne pas être surpris lors de la première utilisation...


----------



## FitzChevalerie (18 Avril 2009)

On dira Fitz (non non ce n'est pas allemand et c'est juste une boutade )
Il me semble avoir fait mes Slides en 1200x... je sais plus quoi, ça change quelque chose ou non ?
En plus là je ne fais pas de recopie d'écran, je l'utilise en tant que double écran, dans les réglages de Keynote, c'est à dire que sur le vidéo projo il y aura le diaporama (normal) tandis que sur mon MBA il y aura les prochaines slides et le temps imparti à chacune défilant.
Mais merci du tuyau, j'irai fouiner dans les réglages moniteur si jamais la commutation n'est pas faite.


----------



## rod75 (18 Avril 2009)

FitzChevalerie a dit:


> On dira Fitz (non non ce n'est pas allemand et c'est juste une boutade )
> Il me semble avoir fait mes Slides en 1200x... je sais plus quoi, ça change quelque chose ou non ?
> En plus là je ne fais pas de recopie d'écran, je l'utilise en tant que double écran, dans les réglages de Keynote, c'est à dire que sur le vidéo projo il y aura le diaporama (normal) tandis que sur mon MBA il y aura les prochaines slides et le temps imparti à chacune défilant.
> Mais merci du tuyau, j'irai fouiner dans les réglages moniteur si jamais la commutation n'est pas faite.



Bon courage Fitz pour lundi, je ne vois pas plus belle utilisation de notre précieux que pour une présentation devant un auditoire.
Tu nous raconteras comment ça s'est passé.

J'ai le souvenir d'un post sur le forum d'un enseignant qui disait que certains de ses élèves se disputaient les places du premier rang pour apprécier le MBA. Peut-être sera-t-il ton cas pour tes prochaines présentations.

Pour ma part, aujourd'hui est consacré à l'habillement du MBA. Je lui cherche une housse digne de lui! Je vais aller faire un tour sur le forum car je crois qu'il y a un topic qu'il lui est consacré.

Peut-être dans un proche avenir il faudra envisager un topic sur: Où êtes-vous en train d'utiliser votre MBA ou quel est l'endroit le plus farfelu où vous avez utilisé votre MBA.

En attendant, je vous souhaite un bon week end!

Rodolphe


----------



## FitzChevalerie (18 Avril 2009)

C'était mon cas il y a quelques jours, la recherche d'un sac permettant la protection du précieux en plus de pouvoir transporter mes cours !!
Mon choix s'est vite tourné vers les sacs Crumpler, aussi déjantés que bien faits ! Je n'attend plus que de le recevoir...
Merci pour les encouragements, je passerai faire mon CR en fin de journée 
Sauf que moi je ne suis (encore) qu'un étudiant, mais peut être que les profs viendront reluquer mon précieux et me monter ma note du fait d'un super Keynote, bien plus réussi qu'un simple powerpoint... J'ai pris du temps à le faire, et j'en suis assez fier !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

rod75 a dit:


> Pour ma part, aujourd'hui est consacré à l'habillement du MBA. Je lui cherche une housse digne de lui! Je vais aller faire un tour sur le forum car je crois qu'il y a un topic qu'il lui est consacré.



Je te conseille cette housse en Néoprène que j'utilise.
Elle est élégante, épouse bien le MBA et elle est pas chère.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je te conseille cette housse en Néoprène que j'utilise.
> Elle est élégante, épouse bien le MBA et elle est pas chère.



Justement, j'ai reçu un bon de 7  de LDLC pour mon anniversaire valable sur un produit de minimum 20  et je me demandais ce que j'allais en faire.  Allez, zou, je commande ! 


 C'est bien d'envoyer un chèque cadeau de 7  sensé fonctionner à partir de 20  mais qui en pratique ne fonctionne que pour 20,23 . Et vu leurs frais de port, c'est même plus la peine de commander chez eux !


----------



## jmG60 (18 Avril 2009)

Prend celle ci Pascal .
http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/info...our_macbook/tucano_skin_macbook_air_noir.html
Elle est vraiment pas mal


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Avril 2009)

Il y en avait une autre qui me plaisait mieux. Je pensais profiter du bon de LDLC pour en avoir une à moindre frais... Darty ne livre pas en Belgique.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Avril 2009)

FitzChevalerie a dit:


> Moi mon mien va faire ses grands début en public lundi après midi pour un Keynote devant un amphi de 80 personnes sur "L'histoire de l'institution enseignante du premier degré depuis la Révolution Française et l'évolution des écoliers à travers les époques".
> Tout un programme, en espérant que le vidéo-projecteur sur place ne me fasse pas de crasse !
> Cable DVI et VGA dans le sac, adaptateurs OK, chargeur OK, reste plus qu'à bien relire pour pas se vautrer !!!



ouah , et c'est toi qui a fait cette recherche ? en tout cas bravo.... pour ma part je peaufine le site web de ma TPE... j'espère que j'en aurai un petit retour sur investissement


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il y en avait une autre qui me plaisait mieux. Je pensais profiter du bon de LDLC pour en avoir une à moindre frais... Darty ne livre pas en Belgique.



Tu prends celle de Belkin finalement ? Elle vaut le coup franchement .


----------



## pim (19 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je te conseille cette housse en Néoprène que j'utilise.
> Elle est élégante, épouse bien le MBA et elle est pas chère.



Juste une question, est-ce que cette housse est souple, ou alors est-elle rigide, comme les LaRobe de be.ez ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Assez souple mais elle protège vraiment bien .


----------



## FitzChevalerie (19 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> ouah , et c'est toi qui a fait cette recherche ? en tout cas bravo.... pour ma part je peaufine le site web de ma TPE... j'espère que j'en aurai un petit retour sur investissement



Il le fallait bien, c'était le sujet de mon controle continu... du moins ce passage était ma partie, le reste étant reservé aux autres membres du groupe de travail. C'était pas ce qu'on peut appeler quelque chose de passionnant, mais bon ça m'a permis de connaitre les réformes institutionnelles depuis 1789, assez importantes pour devenir enseignant...
Tu le fais avec quoi le site Web de ta TPE (dans quelle branche ?). J'ai testé iWeb il y a quelques temps, mais je lui ai préféré RapidWeaver. même si je ne m'en sers pas, étant donné que je n'ai pas l'utilité d'un site à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## rod75 (19 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je te conseille cette housse en Néoprène que j'utilise.
> Elle est élégante, épouse bien le MBA et elle est pas chère.



Bonjour COrentin,

merci pour le conseil. Mais j'ai une question, elle n'est pas trop épaisse?

J'ai pour habitude de porter une besace un peu baroude sur le côté; comme elle n'est pas très grosse, je souhaite avoir une housse qui épouse parfaitement le MBA sans négliger pour autant la protection.

J'attend ta réponse. Pour l'instant j'hésite entre la incase qui à l'air fine et la Larobe air

Je suis donc en période de réflexion.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Elle est fine mais pas trop non plus pour bien protéger le MBA, c'est important.

Elle est douce aussi .


----------



## pim (19 Avril 2009)

Je ne pense pas que la Larobe Air puisse te convenir rod75, certes elle protégera bien le MacBook Air mais elle est bien plus épaisse qu'une seconde peau "conventionnelle" (elle est faite d'une sorte de mousse à mémoire de forme, donc assez rigide, de 5 mm d'épaisseur - Ça augmente pas mal l'épaisseur ça !).


----------



## Zyrol (21 Avril 2009)

FitzChevalerie a dit:


> ...
> Sauf que moi je ne suis (encore) qu'un étudiant, mais peut être que les profs viendront reluquer mon précieux et me monter ma note du fait d'un super Keynote, bien plus réussi qu'un simple powerpoint... J'ai pris du temps à le faire, et j'en suis assez fier !



J'etais dans le meme cas que toi il y a quelques années. Présentation avec un powerbook 12"...
Les profs avaient adoré voir autre chose que du powerpoint, je m'en etais trés bien sorti... (16), surement pas que pour ça... j'espère


----------



## FitzChevalerie (21 Avril 2009)

Mouais, bah les sentiments sont mitigés, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire !
Ma Keynote a fait fureur, on m'a d'ailleurs demandé de faire celle d'autres groupes pour leurs oraux, par contre ma prestation a été beaucoup moins glorieuse !!!
Je suis un grand stressé qui perd tous ses moyens devant un auditoire dès qu'il s'agit de cours (oui, car en AG étudiante ou lorsqu'il s'agit de passer un coup de gueule ya pas de soucis, allez savoir pourquoi), et donc j'ai totalement paniqué lors de mon oral... Le prof est conciliant donc ça va aller, mais ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je trouve un truc bien violent pour mes oraux de concours si jamais j'y vais....... 
Galère galère...

Mais bon, la Keynote et le MBA ont fait un tabac, c'est déjà pas mal !!!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Avril 2009)

FitzChevalerie a dit:


> Il le fallait bien, c'était le sujet de mon controle continu... du moins ce passage était ma partie, le reste étant reservé aux autres membres du groupe de travail. C'était pas ce qu'on peut appeler quelque chose de passionnant, mais bon ça m'a permis de connaitre les réformes institutionnelles depuis 1789, assez importantes pour devenir enseignant...
> Tu le fais avec quoi le site Web de ta TPE (dans quelle branche ?). J'ai testé iWeb il y a quelques temps, mais je lui ai préféré RapidWeaver. même si je ne m'en sers pas, étant donné que je n'ai pas l'utilité d'un site à l'heure actuelle.



en assurance construction et en garanties financières pour la promotion.... quand on sera plus argentés je pense me prendre un beau MBA pour les déplacements...


----------



## kyubidan (22 Avril 2009)

bonsoir a tous et a toutes,

pour mon premier message sur ce forum je voudrais me présenter ...

je suis étudiant en droit et je voulais un ordi léger et sympathique 
bref étant impulsif et ayant la carte bleue qui me démangeait j'ai fait un tour sur le refurb et a trouvé une belle machine 1.8ghtz 64Go en SSD (qui était un de mes critères principaux il faut savoir que c'est quelque chose les disques SSD) j'ai craqué pour un MBA a 1200 qui me semblait raisonnable.

je le reçois demain matin (je vous raconte pas combien de fois je consulte UPS lol)mais vous lisant depuis le début je m'aperçois que vous préférez de loin la rev B qui en réfléchissant un peu n'as de plus que la carte nvidia 9400M au lieu de l'intel qui a l'air très moyen .

je voulais savoir s'il était possible de changer la carte vidéo par une nvidia qui coute pas si cher que ça ...
est ce que cette modification risque d'avorter la garantie d'un an que je bénéficierai ??
je vous remercie de m'avoir lu en espérant que vous avez une réponse a mes interrogation


----------



## rod75 (22 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

je reprends des nouvelles après quelques journées bien chargées.

Je suis heureux d'apprendre que fitz a réussi sa présentation même si je le trouve dur avec lui. S'adresser à un auditoire n'est jamais chose facile et je reconnais qu'il est plus aisé d'exprimer ses convictions en public que de présenter un sujet qui nous touche moins.
 C'est comme tout, c'est en forgeant que l'on devient forgeron! Néanmoins c'est un 20 sur 20 pour la maîtrise du MBA et du keynote. Alors au nom du forum up.

En ce qui me concerne, je vais vous faire part de mes avancées concernant mes travaux sur le MBA (on ne se moque pas, je découvre Mac OS X depuis 1 mois et demi)

1-S'agissant de l'aspect extérieur, j'ai opté pour LArobe. Un peu plus épaisse que celle que tu m'as conseillée COrentin, mais j'ai privilégié la protection de mon précieux! Ce système d'absorption m'a convaincu!

2-J'ai crée un réseau entre mon MBA et l'iMac. Aucune difficulté et ça me permet d'entrer sur le DD de mon imac avec le MBA; c'est génial!

3-J'ai mis mon imprimante wi-fi en réseau donc je peux imprimer avec les deux ordis; c'est extra! (encore une fois, ne vous moquez pas, je sais que c'est simple!)

4-Bien qu'ayant le superdrive, j'ai tenté l'installation de programme par le biais de l'imac; aucune difficulté!

5-Je me suis servi de l'iphone et de l'appli Pdanet pour m'en servir de modem avec le MBA. Très simple d'installation et je suis surpris par la vitesse du surf! A moi les vacances en Corse avec l'internet grâce à l'iphone et le MBA. Ceci dit, je ne pense pas que je vais faire que ça!

6-J'ai installé windows sur l'imac (désolé, mais c'est pour mon amie). J'ai un peu galéré et il me reste un souci car lorsque j'éteins l'ordi il reboot automatiquement sur windows:hein: et même dans préférence système, démarrage je ne trouve pas la manip' pour démarrer sur mac par défaut.

Prochain objectif, mettre à profit les liens que COrentin m'a donné pour gagner de la place sur le Ddur du MBA.

Voilà bientôt une semaine que j'ai le MBA et j'en suis fan!!

Pour notre nouvel arrivant, j'ai un doute sur la rentabilité du projet si c'est faisable! Dès que l'on commence à vouloir faire toucher la bête, en l'occurrence la carte graphique, le prix grimpe très vite!

Je me souviens avoir voulu acheter un MBA en qwerty qui semblait être une bonne affaire et faire changer le clavier. Apple m'avait fait un devis à 600 euros! Une paille!

Désolé pour le post un peu long, mais ça faisait longtemps!
Bonne soirée à tous
Rodolphe


----------



## FitzChevalerie (22 Avril 2009)

Merci Rod, c'est sympa !
Pour le redémarrage sous Mac, il faut aller dans Démarrage et choisir le disque Mac.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, dans Windows, tu cliques en bas à droite sur l'assistant BootCamp, et tu as un onglet Démarrage qui te permet de choisir ton disque de démarrage par défaut.

En ce qui concerne la carte graphique de la revB, bien entendu elle doit être meilleure, mais je suis certain que le gain n'en vaut pas la chandelle !!!! Profite de ton achat, tu verras, c'est un pur bonheur !


----------



## Zyrol (22 Avril 2009)

kyubidan a dit:


> bonsoir a tous et a toutes,
> 
> pour mon premier message sur ce forum je voudrais me présenter ...
> 
> ...




La puce graphique etant soudé la carte mere, j'ai peur que l'opération soit... comment dire... délicate...

Non sans rire, impossible ! les connecteurs du GMA 950 sont complètement diffèrent.


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Avril 2009)

kyubidan a dit:


> j'ai craqué pour un MBA a 1200 qui me semblait raisonnable.
> ... je m'aperçois que vous préférez de loin la rev B qui en réfléchissant un peu n'as de plus que la carte nvidia 9400M au lieu de l'intel qui a l'air très moyen .
> 
> je voulais savoir s'il était possible de changer la carte vidéo par une nvidia qui coute pas si cher que ça ...



Attention.
1 - le MBA est clairement un ordinateur d'appoint pour quelqu'un qui possède déjà un fixe. N'avoir que cette machine c'est être déjà "sévèrement burné" pour reprendre une expression ancienne, mais précise.

2 - Il est impossible de changer quoi que se soit dans le MBA. Sa conception "extrême" rend cela impossible.

3- J'ai une MBA rev A et, honnêtement, aucun pb avec sa carte graphique suffisante si on ne lui demande pas de servir à des jeux video. Pour tout le reste, ça roule.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Avril 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Attention.
> 1 - le MBA est clairement un ordinateur d'appoint pour quelqu'un qui possède déjà un fixe. N'avoir que cette machine c'est être déjà "sévèrement burné" pour reprendre une expression ancienne, mais précise.
> 
> 2 - Il est impossible de changer quoi que se soit dans le MBA. Sa conception "extrême" rend cela impossible.
> ...



Avis largement partagé... Il faut arrêter de croire qu'il faut au moins une GeForce 9400m GT pour travailler. Les gens ne se plaignent pas sans arrêt du GMA X3100 des MacMini et des anciens MacBook blancs et noirs. S'il y a qqc de lent dans le MBA, c'est le disque dur surtout sur les Rev A.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> 1 - le MBA est clairement un ordinateur d'appoint pour quelqu'un qui possède déjà un fixe. N'avoir que cette machine c'est être déjà "sévèrement burné" pour reprendre une expression ancienne, mais précise.



Ah bon je fais tout ce que je faisais sur mon MacBook sans soucis en tant que machine principale même de l'encodage vidéo.
C'est peut-être pas la machine la plus rapide (c'est clair) mais elle fait bien son boulot.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Avril 2009)

A part le X3100 et le HDD de la RevA, donc exit les jeux un peu lourd et une certaine lenteur pour tout ce qui dépend du disque, ça avance déjà bien. Avec une RevB, on a quand même un bon GPU, un meilleur disque et des processeurs un peu plus rapides. 
Un MBA RevB est un peu inférieur au MBu premier prix mais il tient parfaitement la route à côté des anciens MB blancs. Je dirais même que le MBA revB est aussi polyvalent - jeux compris - que les petits MB vu qu'ils ont ont tous un GeForce 9400m GT.

Pour les trucs plus lourds, il suffit d'attendre !  

Perso, je ne joue plus sur PC (jamais joué sur Mac), je suis passé à la console, donc le MBA RevA me convient et le MBA RevB ne me fait même pas de l'oeil (quoi qu'avec le SSD).


----------



## pim (23 Avril 2009)

Possesseur d'un MBA de première génération, je trouve aussi qu'il est très bien pour les tâches de tous les jours, même des choses qui demandent de la puissance et de la mémoire comme faire tourner Windows XP voir bien pire Vista sous Parallels Desktop.

De mon point de vue, le différentiel entre la première  génération et la seconde génération est relativement faible ; certes un disque un petit poil plus rapide, ça compte puisque c'est le point faible de la machine, mais niveau carte graphique je ne ressent pas le besoin de passer à plus puissant (j'ai aussi une PS3 pour jouer, ayant mis des centaines d'euros dans d'excellents jeux Sony super défoulants je ne veux pas avoir à acheter des jeux aussi sous Mac - d'autant plus que niveau jeux j'ai aussi un iPhone  ).

Moi ce que j'attends désormais et ce qui manque à ce MacBook Air, c'est 4 Go de RAM et le trackpad sans bouton des derniers MacBook. En particulier avoir une RAM à 4 Go évite d'avoir du swap (cela arrive rarement, il faut pour cela ouvrir Parallels Desktop + iWeb + iPhoto + Safari + Mail + iTunes et d'avoir une sauvegarde Time Machine), car le SWAP finit de tuer le disque dur. Dans ces rares cas extrêmes, un petit redémarrage fait beaucoup de bien (même si la gestion de la RAM par Léopard est tout à fait excellente par ailleurs).


----------



## FitzChevalerie (23 Avril 2009)

Je suis d'accord sur le passage à 4Go de RAM et sur la mise en place d'un disque plus rapide (ou donc du SSD), par contre ayant eu l'opportunité de tester les nouveaux trackpad dépourvus de bouton, je les trouve nettement moins agréables et ergonomiques !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

pim a dit:


> Le trackpad sans bouton des derniers MacBook..



Paraîtrai que cela alourdirai un poil la machine, si j'en suis les discussions de MacRumors.

En tous les cas je veux pas des "black bezel" des MacBook(Pro) je trouve ça vraiment moche.


----------



## DrFatalis (23 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ah bon je fais tout ce que je faisais sur mon MacBook sans soucis en tant que machine principale même de l'encodage vidéo.
> C'est peut-être pas la machine la plus rapide (c'est clair) mais elle fait bien son boulot.



Elle fait très bien son boulot, mais un disque de 80 Go me semble un peu limité... Et pour un usage unique, les limitations du MBA (connectique, vitesse et capacité disque, lecteur dvd) me sembleraient, personnellement, rédhibitoires...
(maintenant, on peut fort bien le brancher sur un écran plus grand et y adjoindre un clavier, mais dans ce cas le moindre mac-mini me semble un complément plus utile...)


----------



## pim (23 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Paraîtrai que cela alourdirai un poil la machine, si j'en suis les discussions de MacRumors.
> 
> En tous les cas je veux pas des "black bezel" des MacBook(Pro) je trouve ça vraiment moche.



Ah c'est vrai y'a aussi cette histoire de contour noir autour de l'écran - juste de la frime à mon humble avis, et même j'aurais tendance à croire qu'une vitre sur l'écran alourdit aussi la machine ! :mouais:

Mais je ne m'inquiète pas, si jamais la Rév 3 de ce MBA est décevante, je pourrais toujours me rabattre sur une Rév 2 sur le Refurb, histoire aussi d'avoir une machine plus pérenne avec un disque SATA et un connecteur (mini)-displayport


----------



## FitzChevalerie (23 Avril 2009)

Moi j'aime bien le contour noir autour des écrans, franchement je trouve ça design et sympa.
Par exemple, sur le MBP 17', il n'y a pas le contour noir, et bien je trouve ça trop léger, limite "pas fini"...
De toute façon, il est trop méga cool le MacBook Air !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Avril 2009)

FitzChevalerie a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien le contour noir autour des écrans, franchement je trouve ça design et sympa.
> *Par exemple, sur le MBP 17', il n'y a pas le contour noir*, et bien je trouve ça trop léger, limite "pas fini"...
> De toute façon, il est trop méga cool le MacBook Air !



Non, c'est seulement quand on prend l'option écran mat qu'il n'y a pas de vitre et de bord noir. Au début, je n'aimais pas trop la glace devant l'écran à cause de reflets. Finalement, ça ne m'a pas encore dérangé... Il ne m'a pas non plus fallu bien longtemps pour préférer le MacBook Pro Unibody au MacBook Penryn (que j'aimais pourtant beaucoup). C'est la qualité de l'écran, le clavier, le trackpad en verre et les enceintes qui m'ont séduits. 

En fait, il n'y a que les MacBook en plastique que je n'aime pas. Sinon, tous les portables Apple... :love:


----------



## pim (23 Avril 2009)

Le MacBook Pro 17" avec son option "bezel alu" est à la fois sobre et classe je trouve ; avec le "bezel noir", il est très impressionnant, on le distingue immédiatement d'un autre portable, il fait très exclusif !

Dommage finalement que Apple ne propose pas ce choix sur toute sa gamme, car des goûts et des couleurs, etc !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Elle fait très bien son boulot, mais un disque de 80 Go me semble un peu limité...



J'ai la révision B docteur , le disque est de 120 Go, ça m'est entièrement suffisant pour mon usage.

Je crois juste qu'avec le MacBook Air le plus important c'est de bien cibler son usage, certaines personnes comme moi peuvent l'utiliser comme ordinateur principal d'autres non et ne souhaitent même pas en entendre parler.

Pour moi il est parfait pour ce que j'en fait.


----------



## MatthewBells (24 Avril 2009)

Bon j'ai un dilemme. 

Je suis déjà possesseur d'un MBA rev A avec le DD à 80go.

Je pense reprendre un MBA (et donner l'actuel à Madame) et je me pose la question de l'intérêt du SSD :

- soit je prends un modèle avec le DD standard mais avec le processeur plus rapide (1.889 euros)

- soit je me saigne pour prendre la version SSD (2.299 euros)

Le gain de performance apporté par le SSD justifie-t-il, selon vous, de payer les 400 euros de différences ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2009)

Par rapport à un 4200 rpm, le gain est appréciable... J'ai le petit RevA, si je changeais, je prendrais le RevB avec SSD en passant par ma nièce enseignante. Sinon, il y a aussi le refurb. Mais bon, comme mon MBA n'est qu'une troisième machine, je ne le change pas.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

MatthewBells a dit:


> - soit je prends un modèle avec le DD standard mais avec le processeur plus rapide (1.889 euros)
> 
> - soit je me saigne pour prendre la version SSD (2.299 euros)
> 
> Le gain de performance apporté par le SSD justifie-t-il, selon vous, de payer les 400 euros de différences ?



- C'est une solution mais dans quelle condition vas-tu utiliser cette machine ?

- Je ne trouve pas que ça vaille le coût, le boot sera plus rapide mais pour le reste je ne vois pas trop de différence entre un 4200 t/min et un 5400 t/min.

Attendre la révision C peut-être ?


----------



## MatthewBells (24 Avril 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Utilisation essentiellement bureautique. Je ne joue que peu sur l'ordi (juste des lan à quake 3). Donc plutôt Office / Internet / Mail / Gestion photo et musique / Visionnage de série dans le train.

J'ai pensé aussi au MacBook classique mais je reste amoureux du Air.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Ou la version B SSD en vente sur le refurb à 1979 euros


----------



## pim (24 Avril 2009)

Pour ma part je pense que la version SSD ne vaut pas les 400 &#8364;.

Le SSD est une technologie encore jeune, certes tu auras un énorme gain de réactivité de la machine au début, mais après le SSD se fragmente, car le programme gérant les lectures-écritures évite d'écrire toujours au même endroit ; pour éviter un vieillissement de certaines zones écrites et lues en permanence, il déplace les données ! Et les performances se dégradent. Jamais entendu parler d'un tel problème sur un disque dur !

Autant acheter la machine avec un DD, avec la connectique désormais en SATA il sera facile de le changer (moins de dix vis Philips #0...) quand serons dispo soit des SSD bien moins chers et plus rapides (ils n'atteignent pas encore le maximum du débit permis par la norme SATA, mais ça va venir), soit des DD de ce format 1,8" en 5400 tr/min (car désormais le goulet d'étranglement c'est clairement le fait que le disque soit en 4200 tr/min) ou même encore avec une plus forte capacité (moins le disque est plein, plus l'accès aux données est rapide, car les premières données sont écrites proche du centre du plateau et donc la tête de lecture a moins de chemin à faire - il faut donc toujours prendre le plus gros disque possible).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Et quand va t'on voir des disques durs en 5400 t/min pour notre machine ?


----------



## pim (25 Avril 2009)

On n'en sait rien ! Peut être jamais ! Mais je pense que l'industrie du disque dur va tout faire pour améliorer ses produits, face justement à la concurrence du SSD.


----------



## dhalxav (25 Avril 2009)

j'ai le air rev B DD 4200T/minutes et je me plains absolument pas de ce disque. Je le trouve même rapide quand je fais des copie de disque dur à disque dur. Ok pour lancer word ca prend 25 secondes quand je viens de demarrer le air. Quand je le relance une seconde fois, ca prend 5 secondes
Je les eu a 1400E sur le refurb.


----------



## FitzChevalerie (25 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et quand va t'on voir des disques durs en 5400 t/min pour notre machine ?



A mon avis jamais... Si ils ont mis du 4200t/mn, c'est surement pour conserver une autonomie satisfaisante, et quand on voit le développement actuel des SSD, je pense que le MBA passera directement d'un 4200t/mn à plateaux à un SSD en version de base quand les prix auront légèrement chutés, donc je pense d'ici un an ou deux. 
Je trouve également ce disque dur, si décrié, très intéressant, et il ne m'empêche pas de faire de façon simple ce que je lui demande. Il est vrai que le démarrage est assez lent. Par exemple l'autre jour pour ma présentation, il lui a donc fallu 1:10mn pour se lancer, puis pas loin d'une minute pour lancer mon Keynote (de 220Mo, il est vrai).


----------



## pim (25 Avril 2009)

Oh, loin de moi de dire que le 4200 tr/min n'est pas fréquentable, c'est ce que j'ai sur mon MacBook Air, de plus en version 1, et il est connu que le disque dur de la version 1 est plus lent que celui de la version 2 ;

Mais simplement, dans la recherche du "toujours plus", je pense qu'un 5400 tr/min serait potentiellement intéressant, sous réserve bien sûr qu'il ne consomme pas plus (car malheureusement lors du passage du disque dur de la connexion IDE de la version 1 à la connexion SATA de la version 2, on a gagné un format pérenne, mais qui consomme légèrement plus - d'où les 4h30 au lieu des 5h).

Sinon, n'avez vous jamais essayé de faire tourner Mac OS X sur le disque dur de votre iPod ?! 3600 tr/min pour le coup  Ça tourne ! (je parle de "très anciens" iPod, ceux qui se connectaient en FireWire 400).

_Edit_ : En fait l'idée de changer le disque dur d'un MacBook Air toutes générations, c'est visiblement difficile à envisager car il semblerait qu'Apple utilise une connectique propriétaire :

http://forums.macg.co/5055435-post17.html


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Avril 2009)

Possesseur heureux de MBA second gen SSD 128GO, la seule chose que je regrette est d'avoir opté pour le modèle SSD.
Il y a quand même de très sérieux désavantages (amuser vous à mélanger et multiplier les opérations en écriture + lecture pour voir la catastrophe niveau performance), et est beaucoup plus chère.
Les technologies des HD sont probablement à l'apogée de leur possibilité, le SSD a encore de nombreux défaut de jeunesse. Sans compter que les prix des SSD vont aller en s'écroulant, et qu'acheter un SSD maintenant pour le revendre dans 2 ans est financièrement une opération bien pire qu'acheter un HD maintenant et le revendre dans deux ans (on ne progresse plus vraiment; la décote est donc plutôt stable) 
Bref, le SSD c'est vraiment le truc attirant mais qui finalement s'avère actuellement beaucoup moins bien que le HD. Ca s'inversera avec le temps, mais actuellement à part pour jouer au pionnier, mieux vaut un bon HD.  
(désolé j'ai la flemme de resortir les détails de mes tests du SSD en lecture de video + écriture de fichier, mais c'est terrorisant. A comparé le DD de mon MBP était peut être lent au démarrage, mais je pouvais faire de la lecture/ écriture en même temps ou multiplier les differents transfert de fichiers sans m'en soucier. Avec le MBA, tout est plus rapide à condition de ne faire qu'une chose à la fois. En gros tu ne lances pas deux transfert de fichiers de deux fichiers de 1go chacun en même temps sans vétiablement génocider la performance. Par contre si tu attend que le premier soit arrivé pour lancé le second; là oui c'est beaucoup plus rapide qu'avec un DD normal, mais il faut rester derrière l'ordi dans ces conditions)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Avril 2009)

Il est si pourri que ça le SSD des MBA ? C'est digne d'un netbook ce genre de défaut ! Quand on voit les dernières générations de SSD genre OCZ Vertex avec 64 Mo de cache, ça décape même en multitâche avancé. Enfin, c'est vrai que dans le MBA, c'est du 1,8 pouces toujours et 5 mm d'épaisseur. Ça limite pas mal de choses...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Ils utilisent aussi du Samsung pour leur SSD chez Apple ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il est si pourri que ça le SSD des MBA ? C'est digne d'un netbook ce genre de défaut ! Quand on voit les dernières générations de SSD genre OCZ Vertex avec 64 Mo de cache, ça décape même en multitâche avancé. Enfin, c'est vrai que dans le MBA, c'est du 1,8 pouces toujours et 5 mm d'épaisseur. Ça limite pas mal de choses...


Je n'ai pas fais de test objectif sur mon second gen qui pourrait le comparer à un netbook d'entrée de gamme. La seule chose que je peux confirmer est qu'il est impossible de faire du transfert de fichier + visionner un film en même temps, voir pire ripper un film qu'on visionne en transférant plusieurs fichiers. (là les temps de transfert s'affolent, la lecture vidéo se saccade tellement que ça t'en fait crasher Lecteur DvD, et les ventilateurs s'emballent tellement que tu t'en inquiète pour ton appareil).
Avec mon MBP ou un PC doté d'un HD, tout cela ne pose aucun problème. Je peux faire tout ça en même temps sans véritablement le réaliser, mais avec mon SSD c'est inenvisageable.
Bref, mais on a pas besoin de faire ça en permanence, mais ça a été comme ça que j'ai réalisé les faiblesses de ma machine. Mais le simple test de lancer deux transfert de fichiers en même temps entre ton SSD et un DDE montre cette tendance du MBA à rencontrer des problèmes en multi opérations. 
Par contre, si tu transfert tout tes fichiers un à un, le gain en temps est vraiment impressionant.  Mais tous en même temps, ça ralentit. Je ne sais pas ce qui causent ces problèmes, je ne sais même pas si vous comprenez ce que je dis, mais je fais que faire remonté mon expérience à l'utilisation.  Mon MBP santa rosa était vraiment beaucoup plus polyvalent, même si il prenait deux fois plus de temps à sortir du Deepsleep ou à démarer..
Faut pas trop faire resortir les avantages du SSD, quand je lis les forums j'ai l'impression qu'il ne présente que des avantages:
_Autonomie
_Température
_SIlence
_Performance

Et tout ça voudrait justifier le prix qu'on paie, mais en vérité y'a quand même de sérieuse lacune. Pour mon utilisation, j'avais pas besoin d'un disque performant, ce qui comptait c'était l'autonomie et le dégagement de chaleur. Donc en bref, un HD 4000t de bonne qualité aurait tout aussi bien rempli le contrat. 
Plutôt que de pousser les gens vers des 7400 ou des SSD, je voudrai juste rappeler les avantages de ces disques durs qui tournent plus lentement mais sont véritablement des tehnologie 100% optimisé.
Chaque fois que j'ai upgradé mes HD je l'ai regretté, d'abord sur mon MBP en remplaçant le 5000t par un 7000t (ce qui s'est traduit par une hausse de la chaleure et une perte d'autonomie), et en me lançant en pionnier sur les SSD. Finalement à trop penser que ce qu'il y a de plus récent est ce qu'il y a de mieux, j'en ai perdu de vue que ça aurait été plus intelligent pour moi de descendre dans les gammes de HD plutôt que toujours monter. Si je devais le refaire, je mettrais un 4000t dans mon MBP, et certainement pas un SSD dans mon MBA.  (mais je prendrais pas non plus un disque ATA de 60go  )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il y en avait une autre qui me plaisait mieux. Je pensais profiter du bon de LDLC pour en avoir une à moindre frais... Darty ne livre pas en Belgique.



Tu as choisi une housse finalement ?

Merci Atlante pour ton pavé .


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu as choisi une housse finalement ?
> 
> Merci Atlante pour ton pavé .


Content que ça te plaise! 
Tu peux m'en faire un petit résumé pour les autres en passant, ce serait tellement plus agréable :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Simple tu déconseilles le SSD pour le moment car cette technologie est encore trop jeune et trop cher (important quand même).

Espérons des meilleurs SSD dans un futur proche .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Avril 2009)

Les 2,5 pouces ont maintenant jusqu'à 64 Mo de cache et un nouveau contrôleur Indilinx nettement plus performant. De quoi effacer tous les problèmes décrits en usage intensif. 

Je lorgne sur un OCZ Vertex de 250 Go pour le MBP.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Arg, il y a un macbook air à 949 euros qui me tend les bras sur le refurb Ne pas craquer


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Révision A ? Modèle SSD ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Révision A ? Modèle SSD ?



C'était un révision A disque classique. POur l'instant j'économise pour un B SSD, voire C avec 4 go si j'ai la patience
Il est évidemment parti à cette heure là avant que je dégaine la carte bleue.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

C'est pas plus mal vu le disque dur de la révision A .


----------



## pim (29 Avril 2009)

La patience est de mise concernant le MacBook Air, sachant que quand la révision C sera là, on aura de bonnes affaires sur le Refurb avec des révisions B !

Enfin, je dis ça, mais tel que je me connais je serais le premier à commandé un révision C dès le soir de sa présentation, si il me plaît


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Les 2,5 pouces ont maintenant jusqu'à 64 Mo de cache et un nouveau contrôleur Indilinx nettement plus performant. De quoi effacer tous les problèmes décrits en usage intensif.
> 
> Je lorgne sur un OCZ Vertex de 250 Go pour le MBP.



Et ta housse   ?


----------



## DrFatalis (1 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est pas plus mal vu le disque dur de la révision A .



Sur mon rev. A, s'il est vrai que le disque est lent, cela ne limite en rien l'usage que j'ai du MBA (présentation des cours sous keynote et video pro, prise ne notes, consultation web, rédaction de brouillons de publications... Toutes activités de "dépannage" pour lesquelles il est fait ;-).

Par contre, je ne l'éteint quasiment jamais (sauf pendant mes 3 semaines de vacances annuelles): il est toujours en veille, sur batterie ou sur (souvent) secteur.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et ta housse   ?



Je perds mes tartines, il me semblait avoir répondu mais non ! 
En fait, j'irai en acheter une chez Modern_Think. 
Ce sera l'occasion d'aller faire un tour à Liège. 
Et commencer les verres en terrasse !

 :love:


----------

